# Looking for specific ghost story/ haunted house SFX LP



## Skullfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay- this might be a shot in the dark, but I figure it's worth a try because I've been frantically searching the net to no avail for this particular Halloween record we used to have around the house. One side was a ghost story dramatization and the other side was a compilation of scary sounds/ sound effects.

I remember that the LP that had some pretty great artwork on both sides- one side had three gruesome looking witches around a smoldering cauldron, and the other side depicted a haunted house in a rain storm with a single window illuminated on the top floor, open, with the curtain flapping out the window. The LP artwork also was colored with mostly black and green hues.


Does this ring a bell to anyone out there?


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

There are a couple of albums that popped into mind I saw in Amoeba Record store Halloween display last year- the one below seems to be a close match for what you're describing re: cover art & content. 

Link also shows the back cover is three witches w/cauldron. LP content on back looks to be a match:

Halloween Horrors (Side 1)/The Sounds Of Halloween (Side 2)- 1977 LP
http://monster-shindig.blogspot.com/2008/02/halloween-horrors-1977-lp.html


----------



## Skullfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly it! I haven't seen this for 20 years...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

They show up on ebay a lot in LP and Cassette forum.

I wish that some of these companies had put oot Halloween recordings on reel to reel. I just got a bunch of Christmas R2Rs, and they sound every bit as crystal clear as most CDs.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I noticed that the download from the above link dont work so if anyone wants it I have it here.

Halloween HorrorsThe Story of Halloween Horror.zip


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ahhhh, i knew someone here had a copy,thanx pdcollins6092 

I have it somewhere on one of my other drives / pc's, but nice you have it on hand - downloaded a new copy,Thanx !


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

My pleasure, Skullfisher, glad to help you out. I'd never heard this album, but the cover artwork is outstanding- hard to forget it.

And big thanks of my own to pdcollins6092 for the download. Going to get to that right now!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Many of thes old Halloween LPs had awesome artwork. George Peed and Jack Davis are a couple of the standouts in that field.


----------

